# google help



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Whats the deal with this listing, sometimes it their and sometimes it not, sometimes I am in and sometimes I am not?? any body care to explain, to this technically challenged guy

thanks


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah, google sucks:notworthy:

it took me 2 YEARS to get my business back on google maps


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dave when running searches for yourself put chrome in incognito mode. Click the icon to the right of the star by the address bar and click incognito mode. It will give you a more unbiased/accurate search result which may be more consistent.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm not one to talk, cause I only have two, but get more Google reviews. Notice how the guy at the top of the list has 14. Reviews play a big part in getting ranked on maps.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'm not one to talk, cause I only have two, but get more Google reviews. Notice how the guy at the top of the list has 14. Reviews play a big part in getting ranked on maps.




Hey Ryan I think that may be the ticket getting the client to say they will reveiw is easy the hard part is getting them to do it LOL plus google is very hard to navigate I have not found a really easy way to send them a link I sent a bunch out the other day asking for a reveiw, and several people made comments that they could not figure out how to do the review. any help 

That my biggest complaint about google anything, every thing they have is hard to navigate, if you have ever tried google adwords you wouldn't believe how hard that dash board is, I finally after a year have it figured out I think


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> Hey Ryan I think that may be the ticket getting the client to say they will reveiw is easy the hard part is getting them to do it LOL plus google is very hard to navigate I have not found a really easy way to send them a link I sent a bunch out the other day asking for a reveiw, and several people made comments that they could not figure out how to do the review. any help
> 
> That my biggest complaint about google anything, every thing they have is hard to navigate, if you have ever tried google adwords you wouldn't believe how hard that dash board is, I finally after a year have it figured out I think


I know google can be overly complicated at times. Here's the link for you customers to click to give a review.

https://plus.google.com/+DaveMacsPowerWashingCharlotte/about

Unless they have a gmail account I wouldn't even bother asking for a google review. They have a nasty habit of deleting reviews from anyone with a newly created account.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I know google can be overly complicated at times. Here's the link for you customers to click to give a review.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/+DaveMacsPowerWashingCharlotte/about
> 
> Unless they have a gmail account I wouldn't even bother asking for a google review. They have a nasty habit of deleting reviews from anyone with a newly created account.


Thanks Yea I picked up three yesterday, from the research I have done it supposedly helps with your organic listing also, I think I am going to try to get some at least more then any other pressure washer in my area LOL it shouldn't be hard so far 34 seems to be the highest anyone has around here.

Now the question is do you tell the client hey review me on google make sure you hit five stars LOL


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

If you are trying to improve your "local" maps rank then you need to send strong signals to Google telling them where you are and what you do.

I would concentrate on these items.

*#1. * Your on page SEO needs to be rock solid. FIRST. (geo-targeting)

*#2.* You need to find out how many "Citations" your top ranked competitors have and where they are from. (you will be getting them too!)

*#3.* You need to go acquire some very strong, authorative local backlinks.

*#4. * You need to acquire reviews on Google+, Yelp, Kudzu, Merchant Circle, Houzz, BBB, Angieslist... You want as wide a review footprint as you can get.


*Citations* = The mention of your business *N*ame, *A*ddress and *P*hone Number on another website preferably locally orientated is considered a citation. Google+, Yelp, Kudzu, Yellowbook etc....

*Backlinks* = An actual link back to your website from another website. IE your local chamber of commerce, the BBB, a local blog, a local paint supplier etc...

To help our clients get more reviews we usually create an instructional page on their website that guides their customers through a few different review sites (whichever they feel like using).

We are working on a printed hand too that contractors can hand to their clients in addition to directing them to the appropriate page on their site.



> Unless they have a gmail account I wouldn't even bother asking for a google review. They have a nasty habit of deleting reviews from anyone with a newly created account.


The reviews aren't deleted... They are more likely being filtered, likely because the user that left the review has no trust with Google. If they went and reviewed a couple restaurants, or other local businesses and got their profile going there is a good chance their review will eventually appear.

Good Luck!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't worry guys, as soon as you figure google out,, they change the parameters. 

It all sucks. The only ones who win are those SEO spammers flooding our inboxes.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

carls said:


> The reviews aren't deleted... They are more likely being filtered, likely because the user that left the review has no trust with Google. If they went and reviewed a couple restaurants, or other local businesses and got their profile going there is a good chance their review will eventually appear.
> 
> Good Luck!


 I was up to 14 reviews(all absolutely legit reviews) and ranking first in my area. All of a sudden I was down to 5. The customers who went to all the trouble(and it's a pain in the ass) to create a Google account for the purpose of writing me a review..... those reviews were deleted. The only ones that are still there are those from customers who already were using GMail and had the Google account. It's exhausting to keep up with the nonsense.


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

> I was up to 14 reviews(all absolutely legit reviews) and ranking first in my area. All of a sudden I was down to 5. The customers who went to all the trouble(and it's a pain in the ass) to create a Google account for the purpose of writing me a review..... those reviews were deleted. The only ones that are still there are those from customers who already were using GMail and had the Google account. It's exhausting to keep up with the nonsense.


My reference was to newly created Gmail accounts. As for your issue it could be the same thing. If those Gmail accounts were created for the sole purpose of reviewing you and that was it... They look like faked reviews or spam. The algorithm (or a human) can filter them. I'll bet you if those users logged into Google right now they would see their review in their account. Filtered.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

carls said:


> I'll bet you if those users logged into Google right now they would see their review in their account. Filtered.


 I believe you very well may be correct. One customer I had a conversation with and she told me that she can see the review on her end and we couldn't figure out why it fails to show on the regular Google page for all to see.

So now what's the answer...I need to get them to create an account, write a review for us and then continue to write reviews for other stuff so mine won't go away. Like I said, it has just become too exhausting for so little pay off.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

CliffK said:


> I believe you very well may be correct. One customer I had a conversation with and she told me that she can see the review on her end and we couldn't figure out why it fails to show on the regular Google page for all to see.
> 
> So now what's the answer...I need to get them to create an account, write a review for us and then continue to write reviews for other stuff so mine won't go away. Like I said, it has just become too exhausting for so little pay off.


It really is not worth it unless you know they have a gmail account.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

everything about google is over complicated IMO


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> Don't worry guys, as soon as you figure google out,, they change the parameters.
> 
> It all sucks. The only ones who win are those SEO spammers flooding our inboxes.


Thats our negative nancy briefing, now, back to our regular scheduled programming. 

:jester:


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

> So now what's the answer...I need to get them to create an account, write a review for us and then continue to write reviews for other stuff so mine won't go away. Like I said, it has just become too exhausting for so little pay off.


Create a page that gives your customers review options with instructions to leave reviews on the profile of their choice. Google, Houzz, Yelp, Yahoo etc...

Don't give up on your review strategy. They are hard to get but very valuable when it comes to marketing a local business online.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

carls said:


> Create a page that gives your customers review options with instructions to leave reviews on the profile of their choice. Google, Houzz, Yelp, Yahoo etc...
> 
> Don't give up on your review strategy. They are hard to get but very valuable when it comes to marketing a local business online.



Carol when you create such a page is their a way to filter out anything you dont want, can the review pass through your hands before actually be submitted??

Or is their a way to actually block a certain person from going on to your website and leaving you a review.

I currently have a stalker who I am a little worried about


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

> Carol when you create such a page is their a way to filter out anything you dont want, can the review pass through your hands before actually be submitted??


Not if you want it on the consumer review sites... That would be against pretty much all of their TOS. The page merely serves as a quick bridge to the leave a review page.

If you were collecting testimonials through your site to place on your own site, then yes, you could filter them first. Otherwise not really.

Footbridge Media has a little gig where they have a thumbs up or thumbs down option. If you choose thumbs up they go to the reviews pages, if you choose thumbs down you go to a contact form.

Just provide a really good service and earn the reviews. Crazy wackos that leave a bad review won't hurt you (in the big picture) especially if the consistency of your other reviews doesn't jive with it.

If your only review is a bad one, or several... It doesn't look good to a searcher.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> It really is not worth it unless you know they have a gmail account.


 After banging my head against the wall for a while I finally get it..... I've probably got about 50 great reviews out there that are not seen by anyone other than their creator's while the rest of the world sees just five.....

I have really been killing this whole internet thing...:blink:lol


----------

